

Calling an array of functions in JavaScript (2013) - codecurve
http://zpao.com/posts/calling-an-array-of-functions-in-javascript/

======
serve_yay
These days I would probably use a fat-arrow function.

    
    
        callbacks.forEach(fn => fn())
    

Not too bad.

